# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  &&&&&&&قصه واقعيه( محزنه)&&&&&&&&

## ريمي

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ° السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°
هذي قصه ولد في (اول ثانوي) يبي سياره كلم ابوه وقال له اذا خلصة (ثالث ثنوي) وجبت مجموع باشتريلك سياره 
ومرة الايام.....................
وجاب مجموع
فكر الاب انه يمزح معه .............
حط مفتاح السياره في مصحف ...............
دخل الولد فرحان وقال يبه نجحت وجبت مجموع
قال الاب وشوله سياره خذ المصحف افيدلك 
خذ المصحف ورماه وطلع من البيت وما رجع
وبع اياااااااااااااااااااام 
راحت العائله بيسافرون
صارلهم حادث وماتوا كلهم
مابق الا الولد الي طلع من البيت
دخل البيت حزين وشاف الصحف فتحه ولق المفتاح
وندم مررررررررررررررررررررره

انشاء الله تكون القصه اعجبتكم وستفتم منهااااااااااا
][][§¤°^°¤§][][ وصلى الله على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين][][§¤°^°¤§][][

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا حرام . . .   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

شايفه والله انه حزنة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ° السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°
هذي قصه ولد في (اول ثانوي) يبي سياره كلم ابوه وقال له اذا خلصة (ثالث ثنوي) وجبت مجموع باشتريلك سياره 
ومرة الايام.....................
وجاب مجموع
فكر الاب انه يمزح معه .............
حط مفتاح السياره في مصحف ...............
دخل الولد فرحان وقال يبه نجحت وجبت مجموع
قال الاب وشوله سياره خذ المصحف افيدلك 
خذ المصحف ورماه وطلع من البيت وما رجع
وبع اياااااااااااااااااااام 
راحت العائله بيسافرون
صارلهم حادث وماتوا كلهم
مابق الا الولد الي طلع من البيت
دخل البيت حزين وشاف الصحف فتحه ولق المفتاح
وندم مررررررررررررررررررررره

انشاء الله تكون القصه اعجبتكم وستفتم منهااااااااااا
][][§¤°^°¤§][][ وصلى الله على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين][][§¤°^°¤§][][
_


 والي بحزن أكتر من القصة ست حلا .. هو هاد الخطأ الاملائي ... إن شاء الله ... تكتب هيك .. :SnipeR (30): 

شكرا حلا بس مو كأنها هاي القصة حضرتها بمرايــــا بس الهدية ما كانت سيارة والكتاب ما كان مصحف  :Db465236ff:

----------

